# Slow Shifts, Hanging Shift



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, it is normal. As I've learned from here. We have a learning transmission that will adapt to your driving style. The shifts get much better after time. I still plan on getting a tune to make the shifts even quicker though.


----------



## skavfive (May 2, 2011)

Thanks--I hope they keep working on it and they update the 2011's and not just subsequent 2012s. I hope people keep voicing the concern as I would have to warn anyone considering the car of the issue--great car other than that.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

skavfive said:


> Thanks--I hope they keep working on it and they update the 2011's and not just subsequent 2012s. I hope people keep voicing the concern as I would have to warn anyone considering the car of the issue--great car other than that.


after 3000-4000 miles, the tranny has your driving style down and you dont even feel the shifts anymore. It's an adaptive transmission which means it learns how you drive and adjusts itself to suit that style. once it does that, it shifts like a dream. just give it a couple weeks


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

this happen to me early like around 200-300 miles,i use to beat my car and when i would drive normal it would stay in the high gear thinking go faster go faster then it settled down and now i have 5000miles and it shifts at 2700 from 2nd to 3rd


----------



## RCflyboy (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a similar problem with the Manual Mode. If I want some performance I get to 5000-5500 and hit the shifter. It goes to over 6000 and hangs there for a while before shifting. I agree it is a great car, very good gas mileage even when pushing it but the trany drive me crazy.


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, I have a similar question: My tranny shifts pretty smoothly when driven smoothly. However there's a very steep (30%) hill I go up that's about 100 yards long, where the trans shifts down 2 gears to 3500RPM. After the top of this hill it's flat for another 100 yards, but the trans doesn't shift here, it stays at 3500RPM until there's a stop sign.

I have an Equinox that has the 4-cyl Ecotec and 6-speed trans, all like the Cruze, and it goes to that RPM, but shifts at the top of the hill to normal speed.

I'll get the fluid changed I suppose (65k miles, and 95k on the Nox) but is there more to it? No other car I've driven does this.


----------

